# Bf-109 hand crank starter



## Sooocool (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello,
This is my first post on this forum.
Could someone explain or diagram the Bf-109 engine starting system?
That is, when the ground crew sticks a hand crank in the aft-starboard side of the engine compartment, mechanically, what is taking place? Does it turn a generator, an inertia wheel, or just what?


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Soocool. I'm afraid I can't answer your question, 
but there are a lot of "experten" here who can.... and will.

Charles


----------



## Sooocool (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks CCheese, and pleased to meet you.
By the way, I'm an old AE from Oceana many, many moons ago.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 23, 2007)

Sooocool said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post on this forum.
> Could someone explain or diagram the Bf-109 engine starting system?
> That is, when the ground crew sticks a hand crank in the aft-starboard side of the engine compartment, mechanically, what is taking place? Does it turn a generator, an inertia wheel, or just what?


It is a big inertia wheel coupled to a mechanism that turns the crankshaft when engaged. Some kind of clutch engages the device when its "wound up to a certain speed (which the ground crews could usually hear) This set up save weight as the starters of that period were bulky and required a lot of power to work. Eventually starters came down in size and this method of starting aircraft went by the wayside.

BTW - I'm a former AD.....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

Sooocool said:


> Thanks CCheese, and pleased to meet you.
> By the way, I'm an old AE from Oceana many, many moons ago.



Sooocool: I live about five miles from Oceana (Windsor Woods area).
I'm a retired Radioman (RM), but was actually an AL before they killed
the rate. Retired in '71, and I'm the old man of the forum. You'll like it
here, lots of people from lotsa countries with a wealth of information that
they are eager to share. 

Again, welcome....

Charles


----------



## Sooocool (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks FLYBOYJ.
Always pleased to meet another Airedale. I worked on A-6s in VA-65.
This link shows a good view of cranking.

http://www.flyingmachinestv.co.uk/Flying Machines/Videos_files/ME109Trailer2.wmv

Enjoying this forum very much.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 23, 2007)

Sooocool said:


> Thanks FLYBOYJ.
> Always pleased to meet another Airedale. I worked on A-6s in VA-65.
> This link shows a good view of cranking.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum, cool clip....

I was with VP-65 1997-2002.


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 24, 2007)

Sooocool said:


> Thanks CCheese, and pleased to meet you.
> By the way, I'm an old AE from Oceana many, many moons ago.



Hey shipmate! Retired AECS(AW) here. Thank God there's finally another "One Wire" on the crew. I spent 3 tours in VAW's and 1 extended tour in HM's at NAS Norfolk but I lived in VAB just off of Independence Blvd, not too far from Lynnhaven.


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 24, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> It is a big inertia wheel coupled to a mechanism that turns the crankshaft when engaged. Some kind of clutch engages the device when its "wound up to a certain speed (which the ground crews could usually hear) This set up save weight as the starters of that period were bulky and required a lot of power to work. Eventually starters came down in size and this method of starting aircraft went by the wayside.
> 
> BTW - I'm a former AD.....



By the looks of the start sequence in the video, the ground crew "spun" up the inertia starter and then the pilot actuated it.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2007)

Hallo Sooocool,

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 24, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> By the looks of the start sequence in the video, the ground crew "spun" up the inertia starter and then the pilot actuated it.



Yes - and I seen aircraft where the groundcrew engaged the starter - I think there's a film around here on the N3N trainer that shows this.


----------



## Hollywood (Nov 24, 2007)

I asked a little while ago about the inertia starter on the Bf109, and no one at that time had any literal details like an exploded drawing or sketch to offer.
Maybe this time..........


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Sooocool.


----------



## Sooocool (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks to all for your replys and pleased to meet you.
I'm not realy a daily forum person, but when I run across somthing interesting 
I'll be sure to share.


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 25, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> I asked a little while ago about the inertia starter on the Bf109, and no one at that time had any literal details like an exploded drawing or sketch to offer.
> Maybe this time..........



I found a site called "109 Lair" that has a lot of technical data but unfortunately it's in German. I spent about an hour or more going back and forth between this site and an English <> German dictionary but without much luck. I'm sure "Der Adler" or someone else fluent in German could breeze through it and find the info pretty quick.


----------

